# what kind of Rhom is this?



## FrankP (Apr 25, 2004)

Could you please tell me what kind of Rhom this is? My guess is a Araguaia.


----------



## FrankP (Apr 25, 2004)

another one.


----------



## FrankP (Apr 25, 2004)

anotyer one


----------



## FrankP (Apr 25, 2004)

and another one.


----------



## FrankP (Apr 25, 2004)

and another one using flash.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

it looks like my old peruvian highback.

No way to tell really, it's anybodies guess.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Look just like the one I bought. It's a Araguaia Yellow Rhom.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

nice rhom, love the sunbeams in the tank


----------



## SERRASOMETHING (Jun 29, 2004)

rchan is right, who ever said that was a high back should be shot, lol, I was leaning toward elongatus, lol.haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhaha


----------



## FrankP (Apr 25, 2004)

So tell me, what do you mean about that guy must be shot, explain!


----------



## SERRASOMETHING (Jun 29, 2004)

Just meant that that is as far from a highback as it is close to an elongatus.

Does that make sense to you. I will say it more simple. I confirmed that the fish is what Rchann discribed. Surely not what the guy blueprint said of it being a high back.
Does this make more sense to you?
Rick


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

Looks kinda like strawberry/bananna spilo in the last pic. Eyes, body shape,snout shape, yellow coloring, tail markings. Probably just the picture angle!


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

> Just meant that that is as far from a highback as it is close to an elongatus.


This makes no sense at all, as the commonly used term "highback" refers to S. Rhombeus. S. Elongatus is a totally different fish. Definately not Elongatus.









Oburi


----------



## radar22 (Jul 10, 2003)

looks like a rhom to me, nice fish 4 sure!


----------



## aquascape (Mar 16, 2003)

rchan11 said:


> Look just like the one I bought. It's a Araguaia Yellow Rhom.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I bought it from Pedro and Pedro knows his Ps.


----------



## FrankP (Apr 25, 2004)

Thank you guys, now I know for sure its a Araguaia Rhom!


----------

